# Italy over Easter



## JimW (May 1, 2005)

Hi, we hope to be travelling in Itlay, proabably south of Rome (on the way to Sicily) over Easter and wondered if anyone had advice on events (processions or the like) in that part of the world. Not brave enough to join the throng in St Peter's Square, but apart from that would love to have suggestions or advice.

Thanks

Jim and Brenda


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Thats worrying
We'll be in Italy over Easter and hadn't given it a second thought. The only thought we'd applied to Easter is "is it worth taking eggs with us as we know they wont last the journey down!"


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao tutti, Easter (Pasqua) is a very important festival in the Italian year. In the first instance, it is traditionally the first holiday when everybody tries to get away to seaside or country, so expect traffic. Also every parsih has eleborate 'crucifixion' processions, starting at about 04:00 a.m on Thursday,then again at about 18:00 on Friday, and at 10:00on Sunday ressurection processions. At these times expect traffic to be blocked in every town and village in the land. Lunedi dell'Angelo, Easter Monday, is picnic day. Expect any and every beach and beauty spot to be overrun with noisy families enjoying a big picnic luncch, and traffic, wherever and whatever, horrendous; whatever the weather. Altogether a wonderful experience. Enjoy.
saluti, eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Italy at Easter*

 Ciao tutti, the previous post I was on MHF mobile, so a bit brief.
Let me elaborate a bit more:
Traffic wise, you can get English language updates every thirty minutes or so early to mid morning, and from mid afternoon, on Isoradio, a special traffice/light music/news network nationwide along main north to south routes at 103.3 FM.
Thursday is a normal working day; but professionals knock off early and start travelling mid afdternoon to their destinations, to m ake sure they get the best.
Friday is also a normal working day, so everything commercial/industrial/institutional is open.
The holiday begins Saturday, so everything except commercial is closed.
Sunday/Monday everything, except food/entertainment/religious, is closed.
Saturday afternoon, Sunday, and Monday, heavy HGV vehicles will be banned on the roads. On the other hand, tens of thousands of Italian motorhomers will come out of hibernation, so you'll be in good company.
Food wise, then Friday and Saturday are 'lean' days, mainly simple dishes, fish based.
Sunday is a real 'fat' day, with lots of pasta such as lasagne, cannelloni, tortellini; and meat dishes based on lamb, kid goat, and rabbit, but not much poultry. Easter sweetmeats are 'pastiera' a rich pie made with sprouting wheat germ, candied fruits, marscarpone cheese, egges, butter, and anything else you care to throw at it, and the colomba cake, similar to the Christmas pan d'oro but dove shaped. Easter eggs are big, elaborate, and expensive, and strictly off limits until Sunday.
As already said Monday is picnic day, with lots of hams, cheese, salumi, and pastiera, and vino of course.
The religious aspect is not forgotten, with masses on Friday, Saturday at midnight, Sunday all day, and of course the Pope's 'Urbi et Orbi' blessing at midday on Sunday.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Cheers Eddied.
Think we'll plan to "stay put" Thur-->Mon then! Sounds like chaos! 
Looking forward to it!


----------



## JimW (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Eddied for the detailed information..I think Active Camper has it about right, we will find a suitable looking town and become resident for the holiday.

Jim


----------

